# Need Help - Ultima Power Supply



## TodBrudz (Apr 22, 2008)

My railroad has been dormant for the last few years. This year, I was determined to get it going again. My son and I pulled up all the track and I spent a few days cleaning it, re-doing the track bed, and then we re-layed the track. 

I have a Aristocraft 10 amp Ultima power pack and the wireless train engineer system that I reset the frequency and channel on. When I turn on my power supply, the meter jumps up slightly but then returns all the way to the left and my train does not run. Any ideas on how to isolate my problem? We've checked the fuse and the connections between the power supply and receiver and they look good. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks - Tod


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

1) Are the TE transmitter and receiver properly "linked?" 

2) When you push a button on the transmitter does the LED on the receiver flash?

3) Have you tried a voltmeter across the Ultima's output leads to ensure that it is putting out ~22 volts dc?


----------



## TodBrudz (Apr 22, 2008)

Great News - We finally found the short! My railroad lives!! Thanks for the tips. Tod


----------

